

Internet Celebrities Are Changing Crowdfunding This Holiday Season - cktsai
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jlim/2014/12/23/internet-celebrities-are-changing-crowdfunding-this-holiday-season/#main

======
podingx
Selling swag via crowdfunding is cool, but I’m surprised not more people are
doing equity crowdfunding (or at least it's not as well publicized).

Given how much PR is done around big fundraising events, you would think that
tech news sites would be all over any potentially hot startup closing a decent
round on AngelList or FundersClub.

------
ejunprung
Youtubers are also selling things the old fashioned way, in stores:
[http://www.cnbc.com/id/102223990](http://www.cnbc.com/id/102223990)

------
brunomarinho
It seems to me that the nature of crowdfunding is changing more because of the
expectations of consumers than the actions of crowdfunders themselves

------
usagi7
Raising $13M on Kickstarter? That's impressive. I'm kind of intrigued by this
whole Coolest Cooler thing because of this guy

------
bitsofrice
Pewdiepie has an unfair advantage because of his 32M YouTube followers

------
hooliganlin
The coolest cooler guy is a web celebrity for sure. Anyone that raises $13M on
Kickstarter is doing something righ

